# Central Wisconsin Hunting



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all,

I was wonderin what hunting in central WI would be like for any that know. I have relatives that own large farms near Stevens Point. What is the skinny on time of year, opportunities, and most importantly, what would it take for me (a non-resident) to be able to hunt their lands (if there is good opportunity).

Thanks in advance.

I am hoping to be out there in january, which will be darned cold, and past any corn crop remains.


----------



## gmangriff (Oct 13, 2005)

The only thing open after January 1st is grouse as long as you are South of HY64 and West of HY45 and Stevens Point is. All other bird seasons are closed buy then. You could get a 5 day small game tag for $55 and there are not any restrictions on non-res hunting private lands.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Great bow hunting for deer if you can get out there before the first.

Snowshoe hare hunting can be good with beagles

very cold place that time of year. I used to live near there its agreat place to hunt right now!!


----------

